# Qld Xmas 2012 Swap Tasting Thread



## NickB (12/12/12)

Assuming this list is right..... Updated my entry, and took an educated guess at the non labeled/non numbered/non specified beers....

If I'm wrong, update as you go....

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks. Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - *ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp*
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?)
9. King Brown - Something big and Stinky
13. BPH87 - BIPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA 
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Brad - is your beer bottle conditioned, and if so, do we need to leave out of the fridge?


Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - *ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp*
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?)
9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
13. BPH87 - BIPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA 
22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.


----------



## Parks (13/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - *ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp*
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?) - *there was ONE bottle with no number*
9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
13. BPH87 - BIPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock - *Ready now*
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA 
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA 
22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/12)

NickB said:


> 4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks. Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Brad - is your beer bottle conditioned, and if so, do we need to leave out of the fridge?
> ...



Yep bottle conditioned. Good pick up Nick.



Cheers


----------



## Florian (13/12/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Good pick up Nick.



That's exactly what I told him when I found him with Squire's goat.


----------



## tazman1967 (13/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?) - there was ONE bottle with no number
9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
13. BPH87 - BIPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock - Ready now
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA Ready to drink now.
22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.


----------



## BPH87 (13/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?) - there was ONE bottle with no number
9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
13. BPH87 - BIPA Ready To Drink Now
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale Ready to drink now
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock - Ready now
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA Ready to drink now.
22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.


----------



## stillscottish (14/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks.Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?) - there was ONE bottle with no number (crappy stickers) Ready Now
9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
13. BPH87 - BIPA Ready To Drink Now
14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale Ready to drink now
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock - Ready now
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA Ready to drink now.
22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Ok, onto the first of the weekend.... 16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale





Lovely and clear, beautiful golden colour, head holds well. Carbonation med-low. Citrusy aroma initially, slight stone fruit and a touch of 'winey' aroma typical of Nelson Sauvin hops.

Very well balanced, with just enough sweetness in the finish to counteract the slightly harsh character I tend to get from these hops. Citrusy with a hint of bitterness, but very smooth. Body on the thinner side, which suits this beer well.

Overall, a top effort!

Do you chill or no-chill? I can very rarely get that delicate hop character out of my APAs/IPAs when no-chilling... Also, do you adjust your water?

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Next up, 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit




Pours a hazy golden colour, head billows on pouring and falls down to a thin layer in a few seconds (carbonation probably a touch low for style). Aroma of clove and slight bubblegum. Initial flavour is sweet passion fruit, with supporting phenolic flavours that balance out the slightly sweet aftertaste.

Very pleasant, well balanced, very drinkable.

A nicely made beer, would have been good as a plain wit, but the passion fruit really adds another layer. Pretty sure I had a taste of this at the swap, but can't say for sure h34r:

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Second half of Campbell's warmed somewhat in the bottle, and damn, it is very, VERY good.. Loving the last mouthful probably more than the first! Top work!

Cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

I just had No. 8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit.
Number 8 on your card
Same as NickB's tasting notes..
Nice lacing in the glass at the end
It gets better on the second glass and warms up.
Love it.. be a awesome beer for sitting around the pool on a hot day. :icon_drunk: 

Next... NickB's Liquid lunch Bitter


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

No. 7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter.

I let it warm up, pours easy into the glass, soft thin head, medium body, nice ruby/garnet colour.
Aroma of EKG ? English hops with a nice balance with the malt.
A great Bitter mate, very much fits the bill for a " sneaky" lunchtime pint.
Loved it.. nice beer


----------



## NickB (14/12/12)

Thanks mate!

Recipe tells me Northdown and Fuggles for 90 mins, Boadicea 10 from the end....

This thing is ok from the bottle, and bloody brilliant off the beer engine!

Cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

I'll have to try it sometime off your engine..
Never had Boadicea hops before either, I must try it in my next Bitter.

Next.. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA.

Wow.. first sip is just singing hops at me..


----------



## Florian (14/12/12)

:icon_offtopic: 

Hey tazman, you never pulled out that Berliner Weisse, did you?


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

I had some at the swap for you, but I never got round to giving you a taste, NickB and a couple others had a taste earlier on. Still only 3 months old, will take another 3 to really get sour. Sorry mate, will save you some.


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA.

Wow, I love my hops and my IPAs but this really hit the spot..
Pours easy into the glass, medium body, amber colour, big hit of C hops on the nose,
soft bittering, packs of flavour and aroma hops, malt balances it out nicely, no winey or harsh alcohol notes.

Yummy, could put this on a permanent tap.
Great IPA

Cheers
Peter


----------



## tazman1967 (14/12/12)

Ive tasted 7, 8, 9 tonight.. will try 1, 2, 3 ,4 tomorrow..
Im going to try and taste all by the end of the week.
So far the standard of beer was the same as I tasted on swap day.. :icon_drool2: 
Cheers
Peter


----------



## kegs23 (14/12/12)

NickB said:


> Ok, onto the first of the weekend.... 16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
> 
> View attachment 59325
> 
> ...






i use the water out of my 10.000L water tank collected from my roof in brisbane,i run it though a carbon filter,some time if im out of tank water its just town water though the carbon filter,
i cube my beer now im doing bigger batches and just put them straight into the pool to cool down,(mainly to save 1hour of my brew day) i havent noticed any taste difference,recipe was 

2 cube batch size
9kg maris otter
800g wheat flaked
25 nelson 60 min
25 nelson 20 min 
40 nelson 5 min

and i think i dry hoped with 45g nelson aswell

im glade you enjoyed the beer,,,,,i havent rally done any hoppy beers like that before,but my pallet is slowly changing and i really starting to enjoy meny different beers now,


----------



## kegs23 (14/12/12)

kegs23 said:


> i use the water out of my 10.000L water tank collected from my roof in brisbane,i run it though a carbon filter,some time if im out of tank water its just town water though the carbon filter,
> i cube my beer now im doing bigger batches and just put them straight into the pool to cool down,(mainly to save 1hour of my brew day) i havent noticed any taste difference,recipe was
> 
> 2 cube batch size
> ...






that was unfillted aswell,to lazy to filter,just crash chilled with a little gelatine


----------



## Parks (16/12/12)

*7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp
*
Just sipping this now - ******* love it! I'd say it's more than carbed low, certainly had plenty of bubbles when poured. Great dark copper/amber colour, quite biscuit-y?

-- definitely some carb - I have hop burps right now 

Haven't had may bitters, but this certainly has my interest. Great work mate.

*15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale Ready to drink now
*
Had this one yesterday while making a brew. Gorgeous golden colour. Probably balanced toward sweetness but definitely a little bitterness there. I get stone fruit with either some cascade or amarillo on the nose (I think...).

If this was one of your first brews you are doing great job!


----------



## NickB (16/12/12)

Thanks mate


----------



## BPH87 (16/12/12)

*7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp*

Nick the only thing wrong with this beer is that I only have one! Bloody good job!

Awesome dark amber colour, nice balance of malt. 

Definitely have to bribe the recipe out of you! 



Parks said:


> *15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale Ready to drink now
> *
> Had this one yesterday while making a brew. Gorgeous golden colour. Probably balanced toward sweetness but definitely a little bitterness there. I get stone fruit with either some cascade or amarillo on the nose (I think...).
> 
> If this was one of your first brews you are doing great job!



Thanks mate.


----------



## BPH87 (17/12/12)

*17. Parks - Doppelbock*

Drank this one last night, mate your Dopplebock was great! It was my first (you took my Dopplebock virginity)! 

I am not sure how to describe it but it was malty and smooth and well carbed.'

Cheers!

*9. King Brown - Something big and Stinky*

Hey King Brown, just cracked open your IPA bloody awesome! My palate is not advanced enough to pick out the hops that you have used, but it is bloody delicous!

Any chance you would like to share the recipe? Pretty please...........................

It poured a red hue colour, clear as with a nice head that remained until the end of the glass. Well carbed with great aroma.

Great beer


----------



## NickB (17/12/12)

BPH87 said:


> *7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp*
> 
> Nick the only thing wrong with this beer is that I only have one! Bloody good job!
> 
> ...




Here you go.... This was a triple batch.....


Gravity Before Boil: 1.030 SG (8.0 Brix)
Original Gravity: 1.035 SG (9.3 Brix)
Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (5.0 Brix)


Volume Before Boil: 77.00 l
Volume After Boil: 66.00 l
Volume Transferred: 62.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 62.00 l
Volume Of Finished Beer: 60.00 l

Total Water Required: 87.00 l


Mashing
7.570 kg of UK Maris Otter
1.430 kg of UK Golden Promise
300 g of UK Dark Crystal
300 g of UK Pale Chocolate Malt
300 g of UK Light Crystal
100 g of UK Chocolate Malt

Also add the following during the mash
6 g of Epsom Salts (Magnesium Sulfate)
6 g of Calcium Carbonate
3 g of Gypsum
2 g of Baking Soda (NaHCO3)
2 g of Table Salt
Mash pH should be 5.2.

Run off to collect a total of 77.00 l of wort.

Boiling
65 g of UK Northdown (90 Min From End)
12 g of UK Fuggle (90 Min From End)
50 g of UK Boadicea (10 Min From End)
9 g of BrewBrite

Boil the wort for a total of 90 minutes.

Pitch 1 pack(s) of Wyeast 1275-Thames Valley Ale and ferment at 20 C.


Cheers


----------



## Parks (19/12/12)

*9. King Brown - Double Pacific North West IPA. Ready to drink now.
*

Another great IPA Dan. 

First glass I thought it was perhaps a little too full body but I changed my mind several times on that. I think it was too full to be sessionable (for me) but I guess some people don't think IPAs are supposed to be sessionable h34r: 

Hop growers will never fear going broke while you're out there making beer :kooi:


----------



## Parks (19/12/12)

*13. BPH87 - BIPA
*

Mate, I could drink this one by the bucket. Probably a little light on the bitterness (maybe KBB has made me think IPAs are supposed to be bitter :drinks: ), but an extremely sessionable beer.

Really glad you boys swapped and hope it's not your last!

:beer: 

F*** it's good being on holidays already!


----------



## NickB (19/12/12)

Had 9. Stinky Dan's Stinky IPA





Initial aroma of citrus and pine, beautiful colour and clarity (photo doesn't do it justice). First sip is quite bitter, fading into a slightly sweet, medium-full body. Flavour of citrus, pine, a little stone fruit.

Very nice Dan. Personally, I find the finish a little sweet, but it's not far off.

Cheers


----------



## Aydos (19/12/12)

What is the beer with statesman on the lid, its a glass bottle?? Its tastes like an English bitter. Nice lingering bitterness, low hop aroma. Sweet to start but nicely balanced.

Dan, your beer is delicious, we will have to have a brew day and do a double batch so I can take a cube gone .

NickB you bitter went down that fast I didn't make enough notes. But I really liked it! Probably why it didn't last long ha ha.

I think it was still Scottish that made the wit beer, that was bloody delicious, any chance I could grab the recipe?

Bph87, you bipa was quite nice, a lot more sessionable than mine but I think it lacked bitterness to back it up.


----------



## Aydos (19/12/12)

4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale

Just thought I would post that I have just cracked this one and it carbed to my liking. Nice clear golden colour, thin white head. Nice prominent hop flavour but well balanced sweetness.

I could drink this all night!


----------



## BPH87 (19/12/12)

*14. Scoundrelrogue - ????*

Tasted this tonight, I am not sure what style it is. 

Poured very clear, with a nice head and well carbed. 

I would like to know what this beer is, as I really enjoyed it!



> 13. BPH87 - BIPA
> 
> 
> Mate, I could drink this one by the bucket. Probably a little light on the bitterness (maybe KBB has made me think IPAs are supposed to be bitter ), but an extremely sessionable beer.
> ...



Thanks mate, really appreciate the feedback, glad that you enjoyed the Black IPA. It was not quite as hoppy as I would have liked, but very sessionable.

I have really enjoyed this swap, and can not wait until the next one.



> Bph87, you bipa was quite nice, a lot more sessionable than mine but I think it lacked bitterness to back it up.



Thanks mate


----------



## BPH87 (20/12/12)

*16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale*

Hey Kegs, I had your beer last night. It was clear as with a nice head. I prefer it over the summer ale that I did with a mate, much more sessionable! 

Cheers

*21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA*

Hey Tazman, just finishing up the last of your beer, it is bloody delicious! I really think that Rye works the best with an IPA just balances out the hops so well.

Poured a lovely red colour with a great head that lasted until the bottom of the glass. 

Aroma is heady and lasting. It is not as bitter as King Brown's IPA but very nice to drink!

Any chance you would like to share the recipe mate?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## stillscottish (22/12/12)

aydos said:


> I think it was still Scottish that made the wit beer, that was bloody delicious, any chance I could grab the recipe?



Here it is

Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.08 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SGrain 40.82 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 30.61 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Raw (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.41 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 
15.00 gm Select Spalt [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
pinch Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.70 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 14.00 L of water at 48.0 C 45.0 C 
30 min Rest Heat to 50.0 C over 10 min 50.0 C 
90 min Sacch Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 

Batch sparge x2


Notes:
------
500g Yellow Passionfruit pulp into secondary for 7 days




I don't think the raw wheat did anything to this beer (apart from annoying my mill). Any tartness would have been swamped by the passionfruit, but I think the Oats gives it a bit of a silky mouthfeel.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## Aydos (22/12/12)

Cheers for that! I will try to make it sometime, I really liked it.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (22/12/12)

Campbell that wit was fantastic, so tart it was almost a berlinerwiess!!!
I will definitely be brewing that at some stage.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (22/12/12)

Has anyone had bazza's bacon ale yet?
He is looking for some feedback...


----------



## Aydos (22/12/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Has anyone had bazza's bacon ale yet?
> He is looking for some feedback...



Funnily enough I am just about to pour it now!


----------



## Aydos (22/12/12)

22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

Has a sweet peaty aroma, Im not getting any hop aroma.

The flavour is a thick sweet smokey taste, I actually get a heap more bacon from it than the smoke beer that I made. Very nice balance with peat as well, its not over the top for a beer with the name Bacon ale. The bitterness hides in the background but lingers through the tail while it stays in you mouth. 

Mouthfeel is very thick and lightly carbonated.

Overall, this is a really nice beer, I would have liked the bacon to push through a little more bit that's all I can add. I would be very happy if I had a smoked beer turn out like this one.

Good job bazza


----------



## Parks (23/12/12)

*1. Gav21 - (glass???)
*
I'll assume this one is the one that had "statesman" on the lid. Not a bad beer, though it had a taste I have always attributed to extract so would love to either confirm or deny on that.

*2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
*
This one had "fat tyre" on the lid and poured beautifully into the glass. Delicious beer first up, lovely roast and malt. When it warmed up though I got some slight phenolics or esters which I don't think were supposed to be there. Still a very drinkable beer.

*8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?) - there was ONE bottle with no number (crappy stickers) Ready Now
*
As the others have said this was a great Wit. It was a little too tart for my tastes which made for a weird but interesting combo with the sweetness of the fresh passionfruit. Would like to try this one again sometime for sure.

*14. Scoundrelrogue - ????
*
No idea what this beer was but it was pretty tasty too. Had a nice ruby highlight and a mango/tropical fruit flavour in there somewhere. (pretty sure it was this beer :icon_drunk: )

Not too many left unfortunately. All been great so far.


----------



## NickB (23/12/12)

15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale Ready to drink now





Pours a hazy golden colour. Head billows on pouring, quickly fading to a thin white layer. Initial aroma is strong citrus and a black note of passion fruit. Body on the thin side. Flavour is a citrusy hop character, a little sweet malt. Bitterness lingers on the tongue though it seems well balanced initially. Finishes very dry, with a slight tartness lingering with the bitterness.

A nice beer mate, could probably do with a little more body and perhaps just tone the bitterness down a touch for style. Otherwise, going down well on a warm evening.

Cheers


----------



## Parks (24/12/12)

*22. Bazza - Bazza's Imperial Bacon Ale. 10 %. Ready to drink now.*
This one was great too Bazza. It didn't have the malt/roast complexity I have seen in the Rauch beers I have tried but definitely a good bacon hit. Possibly a little dry but seeing as it was a bacon ale I think you've done a pretty good job.


----------



## kegs23 (24/12/12)

went to a pool party and tasted around 8 of the beers with around 7 mates all where received very well,the only beer people didnt like to much was the passifuit wheat i think it was a little tart/dry for most people(was it ment to turn out like that) will be tasteing the others on new years eve with a few other mates,its a good way to show friends just how good and how meny type of beers are out there,,,,,,
sorry i dont have very good tasteing notes,but thats the problem when you sit down for a session and half time is a tateing of more beer it get a bit hazzey,


----------



## tazman1967 (24/12/12)

BPH87 said:


> Hey Tazman, just finishing up the last of your beer, it is bloody delicious! I really think that Rye works the best with an IPA just balances out the hops so well.
> 
> Poured a lovely red colour with a great head that lasted until the bottom of the glass.
> 
> ...



Hi Ben,
Not a problem with sharing the recipe..
It will have to wait till the New Year as Im on holidays and using Telstra slownet.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Parks (25/12/12)

*16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
*
This was a lovely beer too Kegs. It poured a crystal clear light golden colour with perfect carbonation. Great malt profile but a touch too bitter and a little overdone on the late hops for my liking (but that's just me and Nelson).

Very quaffable and well enjoyed.

What finings did you use? There was a fair amount of sediment in the bottle but it was nice and settled.


----------



## scoundrel (28/12/12)

1. Gav21 - (glass???)
2. Gav21's friend - (glass???)
4.Bradsbrew- Mild bitter ale- Only bottled on day of swap give it 2-4 weeks. Bottle conditioned. Leave out of fridge for 2 weeks
7. NickB - Liquid Lunch Bitter - ready now, carbed low, drink at cellar temp
8. Stillscottish - Passionfruit-infused Belgian Wit (black lid, no number?)
9. King Brown - Something big and Stinky
13. BPH87 - BIPA
14. Scoundrelrogue - Drowned Rat American Amber Ale
15. BPH87's Friend - Summer Ale
16. Kegs23 - Nelson Summer Ale
17. Parks - Doppelbock
20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
21. tazman1967 - Red Rye IPA
22. Bazza - Bazza's Smokey Bacon Ale

sorry that took me so long, silly season and all that

I haven't tried any yet, i think winkle is picking my swap beers up from florian today?
Everytime i brew this beer for the swap it never turns out, first year ive beer happy with it. i have new years day and the day after off so ill be damaging my liver some more (poor bastard) with these swap beers.


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

14. Scoundrelrogue - Drowned Rat American Amber Ale




Pours a beautiful amber red colour, billowing head that holds quite well, clarity excellent.

Aroma is a big punch to the face ph34r of citrus hops (Cascade or Centennial?).

Flavour is not as full-on, with some citrus, a little orange. Background and aftertaste a little wine-like, slightly sour.

Fairly well balanced, finish tends slightly towards bitterness.

Overall a pretty decent beer Luke!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

Also,on Xmas day, I had either Gav's or Gav's mates Fat Tyre....

No pic sorry, but a beautiful red colour. Aromas of smoke, peat, some hop character but hard to define wether US or UK.

A nice beer, but the finish for me was a little cloying, and the smoke flavour took over just a touch much for my palate.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (29/12/12)

Either 1 or 2: aka the Other Gav's Beer........




Not sure of the style....(EDIT: guessing Saison)


Pours nice and clear, a deep golden colour, head billows and then fades.

Aroma somewhat muted. Slight fruitiness, a little bit of 'rose petal' floral esters too.

Flavour is quite fruity, more of a fruit salad than any defined fruit character. Quite floral. Slightly acrid on the tongue. Smooth overall, with a slight lingering bitterness and just a hint of harshness in the throat.

Overall, an enjoyable beer, whatever style it may be. Certainly not offensive, and easy to drink on a warm day,


Cheers


----------



## NickB (1/1/13)

17. Parks - Doppelbock




A beautiful red colour when held up to the light, pours with a thick head that subsides fairly quickly.

Initial aroma of stone fruit (dates, plums). First sip is malty, lots of fruity esters (the plum comes to the forefront again). Balance towards maltiness for sure. Not much bitterness, but a slight astringency in the finish that costs the throat. Alcohol warmth noticeable but not overpowering.

A great beer mate. Probably not the best choice for a warm afternoon, but going down a treat nonetheless.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (1/1/13)

20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA


.

Deep black colour, big billowing head that sticks around pretty well.

Aroma of fresh hops, big, bold, in-your-face.

Flavour mirrors the aroma, citrus, pine, bold hoppiness. Bitterness more balanced than the beer at the swap, but still on the high end of the BU:GU scale.

I love this beer. Dangerously drinkable and damn tasty!

As mentioned at the swap, this is a great beer. Reminds me a lot of the black IPAs I've done in the past...

Might have a Black IPA on the cards for next brew day methinks 

Cheers


----------



## Parks (2/1/13)

NickB said:


> 17. Parks - Doppelbock
> 
> A beautiful red colour when held up to the light, pours with a thick head that subsides fairly quickly.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate. It's nowhere near as clean as a bock is supposed to be so I'll be trying to work on that but I was still fairly happy with it.

Certainly going to be trying to see what I can come up with...

:beerbang:


----------



## Parks (2/1/13)

NickB said:


> 20. Aydos - very Black Stouty IIPA
> 
> Deep black colour, big billowing head that sticks around pretty well.
> 
> ...



My mouth was having a malt-gasm with this one. It did remind me a little of the old Sex Panther from my distant memory.

Great beer Aydos!


----------



## kegs23 (10/1/13)

hi all pretty much though all the beers now,sorry for not leaving to meny feedback,tasted a lot of the beers at xmas party's so didnt take to meny notes on what beer was what,, this is gavs fat tyre beer in the pic had on of these in the usa a few years back took 6 people to drink the neck out of a long neck as it tasted like a dirty ash tray with week old sale beer in it,but to my tastes these days this was a nice tasting beer not to over powering at all,just tasting number 17 now,smell fuity takes a little plum or something on first taste, carb is good but head dies down fast still nice for a darker beer,,,,,i am still only just getting into more darker hoppier beers, thanks all for a great night and a swet selection of beers every one made i am sure to be at the next one suporting the early pass out people
cheers kegs


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/13)

Shit that reminds me, I better go pick my beers up from Florian.


----------



## tazman1967 (10/1/13)

Tazman Red Rye IPA 

Red RyePA 
American IPA 
Type: All Grain Date: 9/28/2012 
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l Brewer: 
Boil Size: 35.14 l Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Peter 's Gear 
End of Boil Volume 24.96 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 22.00 l Est Mash Efficiency 73.0 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Taste Rating(out of 50): 30.0 
Taste Notes: 
Ingredients


Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.47 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 65.6 % 
0.78 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 11.5 % 
0.56 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 8.2 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 5 5.9 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 6 5.9 % 
0.20 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (37.4 EBC) Grain 7 3.0 % 
32.00 g Perle [6.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 24.8 IBUs 
36.00 g Amarillo Gold [10.10 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 9 31.3 IBUs 
1.06 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
25.00 g Amarillo Gold [10.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 11 14.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 12 - 
45.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.063 SG Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 70.2 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 33.1 EBC 
Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 6.81 kg 
Sparge Water: 13.94 l Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C Tun Temperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.08 l of water at 72.9 C 66.6 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.95 l of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge Step: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 13.94l) of 75.6 C water 
Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Bottle Volumes of CO2: 2.3 
Pressure/Weight: 129.40 g Carbonation Used: Bottle with 129.40 g Corn Sugar 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 21.1 C Age for: 30.00 days 
Fermentation: Ale, Single Stage Storage Temperature: 18.3 C 
Notes


Created with BeerSmith


----------



## BPH87 (11/1/13)

Thanks Tazman!


----------



## Florian (25/1/13)

Will post this in both threads so it gets seen.

Bottle bomb alert:

I'm not even in the swap but had Brad's bottles stored for the last few weeks. As he's coming tomorrow to pick them up I thought I'd move them closer to the door. Fail! Box is sticking to the wooden floor! Had a look inside and one bottle is completely shattered. Stakman or something else (unreadable) is written on the bottle cap.

Hey, it's so easy:

*NO FUCKEN GLASS!!!*

Will assess the damage to floor etc tomorrow, can already hear the wife complaining. Will also post photos to name and shame.


----------



## Aydos (25/1/13)

That's not good to hear Florian!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/13)

Thanks Florian for looking after the swap beers. Not sure yet who the offender is but they are lucky no one got hurt. Next year I vote any glass bottles not be accepted on the day, simple as that.


Now to get these into the fridge.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/13)

Guys if anyone has a bottle with statesman on the lid put on your ppe and get it in the fridge and handle withcare.


----------



## NickB (25/1/13)

Don't recall a bottle with statesman on it....

Hmmm,


----------



## tazman1967 (25/1/13)

Im sure one had that written on it, I cant remember.
I drank the two glass bottles first. I didnt want them sitting around... BOOM


----------



## Florian (25/1/13)

Cheers for posting the pic, Brad, saves me doing it. 
Wooden floor is all good, just a few marks that easily rub off so all good. 

Still, let's keep that no glass rule up, we've had it for a reason. $100 fine next time which will be put towards a pizza run me thinks...


----------



## Aydos (25/1/13)

I drank the glass ones first for that reason. It was definately statesman on the lid too.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/13)

Florian said:


> Cheers for posting the pic, Brad, saves me doing it.
> Wooden floor is all good, just a few marks that easily rub off so all good.
> 
> Still, let's keep that no glass rule up, we've had it for a reason. $100 fine next time which will be put towards a pizza run me thinks...


Glad there was no damage Florian. Not just to your floor but to you or your family. I know i would not like my kids around when it went off.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/2/13)

Onto the last of the beers now currently drinking Aydos' stouty IIpa. Which I would regard as a stout. Bloody beautiful.


----------



## Aydos (1/2/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Onto the last of the beers now currently drinking Aydos' stouty IIpa. Which I would regard as a stout. Bloody beautiful.


Yeh, I put way to much choc wheat into it. Glad you didn't mind it though.


----------

